# help me...decide



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

I love both types of these fish,but can only decide on one
please help decide
remeber the one with the most post will most likely to be my decision 
thank-you


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I voted for a dent. Because not that many people have them. I ve never seen a dent in person but i seen some awesome looking ones in pictures. But rhoms are cool too, its all up to you. I know it hard deciding on what to get i wish i could just set up tons of tanks and get a few of everything


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

everybody has a rhom
get the dent


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Dents have a very unique coloring and most members don't have any. Plus if you ever do want to get a rhom, you can get any variation virtually anywhere


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

i voted for a dent buddy- you know i would
cant lose with a dent.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

dent..no guestion


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I say rhom. Dents look too much like a pacu to me


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Go for the Rhom. Just because I know theres one a Animalia right now maybe 3 inches for 59.99.


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Does anyone have a picture or link to one of a Denticulatas?

I want to see the unique coloring







.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Taken from OPEFE


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I had one for awhile. Kind of a fun fish to own. Very active and ate everything.


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

I didnt vote, but I would choose rhom.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Bigkrup444 said:


> i wish i could just set up tons of tanks and get a few of everything


 AGREED,me too


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Seany B said:


> Go for the Rhom. Just because I know theres one a Animalia right now maybe 3 inches for 59.99.


 yeah i seen that one it's labelled as a "black piranha" the girl there didn't know what i ment when i asked if they had any rhomb's, seany B did you see those red bellies that were right above the rhom ,I bought those :laugh:


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

anyways,i might get a rhom.....and within the next two years i will get some dents

keep on voting and posting your opinions on these two fish i'd love to hear more


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Go Dentic









Everyone has a rhom nowadays - I'd get someting more unusual and exotic.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

wow judging by the responses i thought that the dent would be a winner! ive never seen them in my LFS so if you have a chance to get some, i say go for it!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> wow judging by the responses i thought that the dent would be a winner! ive never seen them in my LFS so if you have a chance to get some, i say go for it!


 yeah i know where everyone is getting at when they say get the one know one has
LoL







that way you can brag
but i need to get anoth 60 gallon tank for some dent's i have a 35gallon ot in ise and im going to house a rhom in there fore a year or so....first i have to get a constant paying job to get some dents..my parents by me my supplies(i'm a mooch)


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> Seany B said:
> 
> 
> > Go for the Rhom. Just because I know theres one a Animalia right now maybe 3 inches for 59.99.
> ...


No I never saw them. I was in a hurry though. How big were they?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Seany B said:


> nasty typhoon said:
> 
> 
> > Seany B said:
> ...


 they are 6"


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Damn i woulda liked to get 2 of them and then i woulda got rid of my 2 2 inch red bellies.
I'm waiting for them to get a fair size until i put them in with my 2 that are about 6 inches


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

animalia has alot of dime sized piranha.....i think they might be RB pacu's the tank never said


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

When I was there I saw some small Pacu's but no RBP's. only the black P which looks so nice I wish I had a tank for it. What kind fo setup do you have?(with your tank?)
any pics?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It's a matter of taste...Dents are tempting since they are very very rare...and a Rhom is a must have for any P collector...







!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I would have to say rhom, they just kick ass :laugh:


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Be the sheperd not the sheep. Go to a lfs with a good selection and chose the fish YOU like the look of. Forget about aggression. If you like the fish and it is aggressive that's a bouns. My choice, rhom.
Ta.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Seany B said:


> When I was there I saw some small Pacu's but no RBP's. only the black P which looks so nice I wish I had a tank for it. What kind fo setup do you have?(with your tank?)
> any pics?


 well basically i have a 65gallon,natural geo-subtrate(brown) devil skull in the middle,floating plant(fake) couple other fake plants..duckweed(real)small lilly pads(real)
3>6"RB P's

35gallon setup with sand(cycling)no fish at the moment

pics coming soon!!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

I just like when i have parties in my house..people think they will bite their hands if they put their hands in there...so if i got a rhom(crazy ass looking fish) they would be really nervous..and especially if i got some dent's they'd get bittin for sure

mainly i just buy the fish for their beauty,to tell you the truth when i first got my red bellies i thought they'd be viscious,they are all skittish pussies :laugh: 
but i dont care anymore,they are beautiful thats all that matters to me


----------

